# Why All The Hate For Beauty Youtubers?



## bCreative (Mar 22, 2010)

I mean really is it that freaking serious?

So a moment ago I found the blog that goes off on girls who do makeup videos on Youtube, and it seems like people are so mad that these girls get things for free, are being paid and spend their money on makeup and clothes.

I'm sitting here thinking why does it concern them. I really think their jealous that they can't live the same way. I know I am!! With the way things are going on now I wouldn't mind getting paid for making videos or getting things for free. There's also a blog that is dedicated to two girls who I guess are sisters and they are trying to out them, and tell their business. I'm like "Who gives a crap!!"

I just want to know people's opinion about this ongoing hate for the beauty community on Youtube. Why do you think there is so much of it. Plus does it affect you or do you fill upset when someone gets something for free and/or gets paid?


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was talking about this last night to a friend. I think its really immature. Sure I would like to get free stuff but Im not out there putting up videos, blogging and contacting PR people to get my name out there. Hating is a sport to some people. lol

I know which two sisters you are talking about and I think its sad people spend their time researching people they dont know. YES some people get paid on youtube, who cares? If you are looking for reviews then use your own judgment when watching these videos.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 22, 2010)

I know what two sisters you mean. I don't subscribe to them, because they are annoying lol.

I don't know what the deal is. That's why I've never done a YouTube channel. I don't have a thick enough skin for all the trolls who want to come in and call you fat, ugly, and stupid. I have no clue why people do that.


----------



## Karren (Mar 22, 2010)

Personally I love youtube makeup videos.. I need all the help I can get! Sigh... If they can get paid or get free stuff then more power to them!


----------



## bCreative (Mar 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know what two sisters you mean. I don't subscribe to them, because they are annoying lol.
I don't know what the deal is. That's why I've never done a YouTube channel. I don't have a thick enough skin for all the trolls who want to come in and call you fat, ugly, and stupid. I have no clue why people do that.

I feel the same way, I've been wanting to do some Youtube videos for a while now but I myself is not very thick skinned. I applaud these girls because the moment I would get a rude comment I think that would be it for me.


----------



## lolaB (Mar 22, 2010)

What two sisters? Of course I'd be completely oblivious to something seemingly obvious lol.

I don't really understand the hate either, and I don't mind that people get stuff for free or get paid to make videos. More power to them. What I do mind is this stupid FTC crap and how everyone in youtube land finds it necessary to disclose that they're not receiving things for free. I just don't like sheeple who do something just because everyone else is doing it, without truly understanding the purpose. Ugh, a few people messaged me and asked why I don't put disclaimers in my videos, and I was so confused. Uhh like, 2 people watch my videos, are you seriously demanding that I tell you whether I paid for my makeup or not? B*tch please.

So yeah lol. People are haters, and there just seems to be a concentration of them who watch these "gurus."


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 22, 2010)

I watch your videos, Lola






Anyhow, I think it's ridiculous. I could understand ppl who are actual makeup artists being kinda upset at the fact that ppl are getting product and payment for making videos and calling themselves gurus, when in fact it's just their hobby and HALF of them think makeup is just putting on eyeshadow. But the fact is, if they're putting themselves out there, are probably helping somebody learn something, and in the meantime get something back for their efforts, then cool. It's really not an issue.

I mean, what would happen if ppl on forums such as this one got product or money for mentioning and using products in their tutorials or reviewing something?


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 22, 2010)

They are just jealous people, the only reason why people get paid for the video is because they have enough subscribers, if the haters have the talent they can get pay for their videos as well. Why the hate?


----------



## Aprill (Mar 22, 2010)

I used to love watching the you tube video tuts...until too many of the same thing surfaced. Everyone thinks they are a Lauren Luke, a Temptalia, a this, a that, and its irritating.

I wish I could say everyone tut-er on you tube is being helpful...but I would be lying. Most are a headache trying to come up on a come up in a dark poor lit room with no sound and their only motivation is free free free.....attention attention attention.

And I do have a problem with reviewing products for free, because people are so greedy and they give rave reviews to crap products in hope for more exposure and the notion that they will get more free stuff. I only read reviews from people that spent their hard earned money because the instance of biased reviews is out on the net and going strong! Limecrime is a perfect example of that. So is the 88 palette, I can name 10 products right off hand

Jealous I aint, I have been offered, given, and reviewed some great products and know first hand when they dont get a rave review, they dont want to deal with you anymore. I know a few people here can attest to a company sending a few of us a product once, and when the reviews were not good the owner was irate as hell!


----------



## jodevizes (Mar 22, 2010)

I think they are just a bunch of losers who cannot do anything themselves. Their only outlet is to pour poison on everybody who does.


----------



## shayy (Mar 22, 2010)

i love looking up make up tutorials on youtube! i do it everyday!

if some people dont like watching all the free stuff they get, all the attention they are receiving.... then DONT WATCH! its that simple! it doesnt bother me at all that these girls get free items from companies, in fact if any one of those people saying crap about them were in their shoes, they'd love it! if it was happening to them, they wouldn't see why it is such a big deal.

some people just need to find a better way to spend their time. do they really think those girls are sitting there thinking "oh no, that one person hates us!" no! they are doing what they love to do, and being rewarded for doing it well.


----------



## SugarFreeSheila (Mar 22, 2010)

I do it every day, too. It's how I researched &amp; decided upon my webcam, digital camera, &amp; learned the right way to apply the Benetint &amp; Moonbeam I finally got around to buying.


----------



## Darla (Mar 23, 2010)

i agree w Aprill, there is good and bad, but some are excellent


----------



## perlanga (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't know who these girls are, can some people give me the links to this stuff or something. I'm so out of the loop!


----------



## Mixie87 (Mar 23, 2010)

It's people like that, and theads like this that make me annoyed at the online makeup community.

I stopped watching makeup youtube channels because people are to serious business now. Can we get back to the make up already?

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know who these girls are, can some people give me the links to this stuff or something. I'm so out of the loop! " It's not that serious"


----------



## Aprill (Mar 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Mixie87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's people like that, and theads like this that make me annoyed at the online makeup community. 
I stopped watching makeup youtube channels because people are to serious business now. Can we get back to the make up already?

" It's not that serious"

^^^THIS!!!!

People forgot about the makeup and thought about what they could get for free


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 23, 2010)

I guess I dont mind getting free stuff. lol


----------



## esha (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't watch them very much anymore, because I don't find much originality anymore. I feel like everyone is just re-using the same stuff.

I'm not saying any names, just merely posting a link.

Yahoo!http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/pla...62&amp;cl=18734016&amp;ch=&amp;src=canadanews


----------



## bCreative (Mar 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to love watching the you tube video tuts...until too many of the same thing surfaced. Everyone thinks they are a Lauren Luke, a Temptalia, a this, a that, and its irritating. 
I wish I could say everyone tut-er on you tube is being helpful...but I would be lying. Most are a headache trying to come up on a come up in a dark poor lit room with no sound and their only motivation is free free free.....attention attention attention.

And I do have a problem with reviewing products for free, because people are so greedy and they give rave reviews to crap products in hope for more exposure and the notion that they will get more free stuff. I only read reviews from people that spent their hard earned money because the instance of biased reviews is out on the net and going strong! Limecrime is a perfect example of that. So is the 88 palette, I can name 10 products right off hand

Jealous I aint, I have been offered, given, and reviewed some great products and know first hand when they dont get a rave review, they dont want to deal with you anymore. I know a few people here can attest to a company sending a few of us a product once, and when the reviews were not good the owner was irate as hell!

You know this makes a lot of sense because I didn't even think about like this. I guess I'm one of those people that see the money and attention.

I have to agree that my blog viewing and youtube watching has gone down since the start of this year. Yesterday I watched a video from this popular girl and she was reviewing something and it looked like she was reading straight from a script. Her words and presentation were too "script" like, she even paused for about 5 seconds and it seemed like she read something before continuing.

Here are these blogs I was talking about.

The Truth About......

Youtube Beauty Guru Gossip

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What two sisters? Of course I'd be completely oblivious to something seemingly obvious lol.
I don't really understand the hate either, and I don't mind that people get stuff for free or get paid to make videos. More power to them. What I do mind is this stupid FTC crap and how everyone in youtube land finds it necessary to disclose that they're not receiving things for free. I just don't like sheeple who do something just because everyone else is doing it, without truly understanding the purpose. Ugh, a few people messaged me and asked why I don't put disclaimers in my videos, and I was so confused. Uhh like, 2 people watch my videos, are you seriously demanding that I tell you whether I paid for my makeup or not? B*tch please.

So yeah lol. People are haters, and there just seems to be a concentration of them who watch these "gurus."

I thought that was the rule now, say whether or not you got something for free. Or does it only apply if you got for free?

Oh and the two sisters I'm talking about are in the first blog that I posted.


----------



## Andi (Mar 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know this makes a lot of sense because I didn't even think about like this. I guess I'm one of those people that see the money and attention.
I have to agree that my blog viewing and youtube watching has gone down since the start of this year. Yesterday I watched a video from this popular girl and she was reviewing something and it looked like she was reading straight from a script. Her words and presentation were too "script" like, she even paused for about 5 seconds and it seemed like she read something before continuing.

Here are these blogs I was talking about.

The Truth About......

Youtube Beauty Guru Gossip

I thought that was the rule now, say whether or not you got something for free. Or does it only apply if you got for free?

Oh and the two sisters I'm talking about are in the first blog that I posted.





those blogs are pretty entertaining. Whoever made them must have a lot of time on their hands and a pretty lame personal life. I could care less if the big YT gurus are getting paid or lie about their real lives or whatever. 
I watch the big YT gurus either for entertainment purposes (Elle, Blair etc) or for tips &amp; tricks (Enkore, emilynoel83 and a bunch of others).


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

I guess there will always be haters whenever anyone is successful at something.

As far as the FTC thing, I'm pretty sure you don't need any sort of disclaimer if you actually bought the products are aren't being paid to review them.


----------



## sooperficial (Mar 23, 2010)

I watch make-up videos that get right to the point. I stopped watching a certain "guru's" tutorials when I realized that all of her videos begin with 2 minutes PLUS of babble jabble and bs. Flipping your hair, playing with your necklace, janggling your bracelets. Ay dios mio! No!!! I watched HOURS of YT tut's some great and some for the lol's. I feel like I watched everything I needed to watch before the tutorial world got saturated. I know that last sentence might seem craycray to some of y'all, but I kind of feel like it's true. Not bashing on any new talented people who are sharing their tuts, but like you said....let's keep it about the makeup.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't really understand the hate either, i guess some people have enough spare time to act *****y about a makeup tutorial.

I could care less about products they get for free, but i appreciate when they indicate the products they received for reviews.

I like makeup tutorials for entertainment, inspiration and tips, and i've found great help. But, honestly, i've also found some more helpful than others, and i guess i've grown in the process, so now i'm more of a lurker than a subscriber.


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 23, 2010)

This blog wouldn't happen to be about allthatglitters21 and juicystar06 would it? Because there are some vicious, nasty blogs floating around the web about those two. They supposedly lost a lot of fans for concealing personal information about themselves.. as if they aren't entitled to their privacy.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes it is about those two. The upset with them is more than them hiding their identities.


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, I've heard they also supposedly threatened their fans, but really.. the only evidence I've seen from that is some screenshot provided in that blog, and it could have easily been doctored.


----------



## akira53 (Mar 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I watch make-up videos that get right to the point. I stopped watching a certain "guru's" tutorials when I realized that all of her videos begin with 2 minutes PLUS of babble jabble and bs. Flipping your hair, playing with your necklace, janggling your bracelets. Ay dios mio! No!!! I watched HOURS of YT tut's some great and some for the lol's. I feel like I watched everything I needed to watch before the tutorial world got saturated. I know that last sentence might seem craycray to some of y'all, but I kind of feel like it's true. Not bashing on any new talented people who are sharing their tuts, but like you said....let's keep it about the makeup. I totally agree with this. There are gurus that are more helpful than others, and I know a lot of people who hate on gurus. I'm surprised there's no michelle phan bashing on either of those blogs. I know a lot of people who started disliking her after she advertised her skin care line in all of her vids. I watch these videos mainly for entertainment or reviews/advice. If you don't like it, just don't watch it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah alot of people dont like Michele Phan. lol

I dont like ALL of the makeup up gurus but my comments are more towards those people who make blogs and leave these people negative comments. I think those people are sad.


----------



## akira53 (Mar 24, 2010)

^ yeah exactly. I admit that blog looks well done, but seriously, why put so much effort into all that research towards people you hate? Just ignore them!


----------



## shayy (Mar 24, 2010)

exactly, thats what i said. if you dont like them or what they are doing in their tutorials, dont watch them! no one is forcing those people to watch them, they do it so they can find things to make a big deal of. pathetic. if i dont like a guru, i just dont bother watching their videos! i dont go through all of them, constantly think about how much i dislike them, then create a blog about it. i dont think the whole "identity" ordeal would have been such a big deal if people didn't blow it out of proprtion to be honest. there is a way they can just clear it up.. i mean every one knows about their real names, just come out and be like "okay, yeah so what? i changed my name to blair/elle for privacy. big deal. the end" nothing any one has said on some blog has changed how i feel about the beauty gurus. i still dont like the ones i didn't like before, and i still enjoy watching the same people i watched before. haha


----------



## kellabella (Mar 24, 2010)

First off, I have to totally agree with SHAYY, your totally right girl. Noone forces you to do anything, the answer to the question, "why all the haters for youtubers"? is easy,i bet you half the people that hate are just that bored and that immature and probably wouldnt have the guts to talk to someone like that in person. The other half are probably ppl that have low self esteem so it makes them feel better to spend time talking crap to people they dont know, thats my theory anyway. I just started watching the tutorials on youtube about a year ago, and I have to say ive learned a lot. Just like you guys said, yea, their are some that we like more than others but you dont see us going on their pages and writing rude things. I know which girls your talking about and this is the first im hearing about all these rumors. Those girls might not be my favorite gurus, but I seriously doubt their threathinig their fans, lol..they probably couldnt kill a fly. Theres a few that I subscribed too and those are the only ones I usually watch, bc they do know what there talking about and as far as them getting free beauty products, it never even crossed my mind until now. That just shows you how much I could care less what they get or not, thats not why I watch them. Good topic btw!!!!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 24, 2010)

your font. cant read.please fix


----------



## XBoomBoomKittyX (Mar 24, 2010)

I honestly love the make up tutorials on youtube, i use some of the styles i see off here but change things to make it more unique to how i want it on me. i have a habit of looking at the comments and i hate to see how people are so rude and slam them, yes their are some "ugly" women but telling them they are wont help their self esteem it just wants to make them cake on a gallon more make up which doesnt help, everyone looks a certain way for a reason and ive had my share of being called ugly and i wouldnt do tutorials even though it would be fun in my opinoin. and theres always someone out there who thinks those women are pretty, and who cares if they get free make up. they go though some tough judging from rude people.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *kellabella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif First off, I have to totally agree with SHAYY, your totally right girl. Noone forces you to do anything, the answer to the question, "why all the haters for youtubers"? is easy,i bet you half the people that hate are just that bored and that immature and probably wouldnt have the guts to talk to someone like that in person. The other half are probably ppl that have low self esteem so it makes them feel better to spend time talking crap to people they dont know, thats my theory anyway. I just started watching the tutorials on youtube about a year ago, and I have to say ive learned a lot. Just like you guys said, yea, their are some that we like more than others but you dont see us going on their pages and writing rude things. I know which girls your talking about and this is the first im hearing about all these rumors. Those girls might not be my favorite gurus, but I seriously doubt their threathinig their fans, lol..they probably couldnt kill a fly. Theres a few that I subscribed too and those are the only ones I usually watch, bc they do know what there talking about and as far as them getting free beauty products, it never even crossed my mind until now. That just shows you how much I could care less what they get or not, thats not why I watch them. Good topic btw!!!! Ahhh that's better. Now I can read it.


----------



## belinamakeup978 (Mar 24, 2010)

im going to start makeing utube videos but not even for free stuff you kno sometimes people dont have stuff to do so we do videos lol n plus who doesnt like shareing their make up secrets or opinions lol


----------



## kellabella (Mar 25, 2010)

LOL thanks!! i think I fixed my font, if not then i dont know what the heck im doing


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *akira53* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I totally agree with this. There are gurus that are more helpful than others, and I know a lot of people who hate on gurus. I'm surprised there's no michelle phan bashing on either of those blogs. I know a lot of people who started disliking her after she advertised her skin care line in all of her vids. I watch these videos mainly for entertainment or reviews/advice. If you don't like it, just don't watch it. I've never found an anti-Michelle Phan blog, but I did stumble upon a video I guy made about her. It was the most ridiculous thing ever. He basically preached for ten minutes about how Michelle Phan is whoring herself to the public by making tutorials and how she shouldn't do these videos because she's attracting pedophiles blah blah blah. I guess every girl on the face of this planet should live in fear and stay in their homes where they are safe from perverts. Please. The clincher of this all is, if you look on this creep's page, all he has is half naked underage asian girls everywhere. It's so disgusting. The hypocrisy of it all just kills me.


----------



## kellabella (Mar 26, 2010)

ewww!!!!! that gives me the chills, reading about that creepo that made all those comments about the youtube guru, michelle chang and then come to find out he has pics of young asian girls? ughh!!! can we say I've actually never seen her on youtube, but i think im gonna go watch one of her videos.

Since we're on the subject of youtube gurus, I wanted to know who everyone has subscribed to. Maybe we can all find new gurus to learn from for all us non haters out there! LOL

I think ive subscribed to ten, but here are my fav top 5

1.* Emilynoel83- she's really good at explaining everything in detail. Its so easy to copy any of her looks, bc she goes over every detail. Plus, she def knows what she's talking about. She uses a combo of high end cosmetics like mac and low end cosmetics like revlon.

2. kandeejohnson- i have to admit, her over the top upbeat personality can be a little too much for me sometimes, but besides that she's super talented and i love getting tips from her

3. MakeupGeekTv's marlena- she's awseome

4. Tempalia- if you want review's or tutuorials on Mac cosmetics, check her out. She also does very thorough tutorials and explains everything to a tee

5. MakeupByTiffanyD- she's very cool and has a lot of knowledge to spread around.

So i guess those were my top 5, since there are so many of you that follow youtube gurus, i would love to know everyone's favs.


----------



## CuppyCake (Mar 30, 2010)

I really don't care what others do with their time, if I don't like the video I move on.


----------



## mk2u (Mar 31, 2010)

I say let them do their thing! I, myself, as an up and coming makeup artist met some greats ladies on You Tube. I got advice that was so valuable. They never act too good they are someone you can actually talk to and they will help you as much as possible. Actually, after talking to Kandee Johnson, is when I decided to go to school.


----------



## Scarlette (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm just being honest, but I don't hate the artists, I hate the investors that actually pay the money and hand out careers to people who stand in their bathroom and copy a look they saw on a celebrity. The REAL paid talent is the artists who invented those looks and actually implemented them. Where are their videos? I don't want to watch a video of someone putting makeup on unless it's someone with something new to offer.

I spend time watching videos from Petrilude and there are a lot of other really good drag videos that show techniques for covering eyebrows, sculpting the face, etc. Art and technique. I do tutorials and videos and blog about makeup.. and yes people are interested in basic eyeshadow application and what MAC brush does what.. but I am not trying to make a career out of it, it's just for fun. I don't expect experienced makeup artists to waste their time reading my tutorials, either. In fact, I'd rather be putting makeup on people and video taping it, but all of my friends are so damned shy!

I am not sure why Sephora gave Lauren Luke her own line of cosmetics, that is going just a bit far, don't you think? Same with Kat Von D... I would have thought Pixie from LA Ink would get her own makeup line first. It's all about investing who has the most fan-base, no matter what talent they have. You see the same thing happening with music, too. The next "hot" thing is never the best thing, and it doesn't last in most cases. As for the jealousy issue.. hell yeah, I am jealous. Every time I log into Temptalia, she's got 100 new lip glosses. Wow. I would LOVE to have that lifestyle.


----------



## kabuki_killer (Apr 4, 2010)

I used to watch a lot more and I used to subscribe to "the two sisters," but after a while, their videos got kind of old and irritating (plus, one of them had a very UNtelegenic voice), so I stopped. There are still people that want to watch, I guess. People always cycle through phases and stuff, so it's not hard to get new subscribers when old ones leave.

It is a free country and people should be allowed to make money doing this stuff and those who dislike them are also allowed to express their dislike. Nothing wrong either way.


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 18, 2014)

It seems to me that the same type of women that suffer from serious self loath are also angry at other's success and/or success stories. They cannot be taken seriously. For those women that contribute to websites such as Guru Gossiper are only wasting the time and energy to smear another. Sure, they are entitled to their 1st amendment right, however; it seems that they are violating their 4th amendment when they post off the wall ******* bull**** about another's success. These are the same women who could be doing something productive with their lives, but look obsessed, every single time they slander someone. There is a difference between an opinion and then full fledged, banal, ad hominem. I think in all actuality, if you don't have any haters in life, you are not doing something right. And obviously these YouTube gurus are doing something right if they have the attention of bunch of lonely, incognito women. And I really think if I were any of those women they are talking about, I would never read the bull**** and laugh at the idea that they are talking about me.


----------



## JD Arias (Feb 18, 2014)

Just because of the free struffs they get from promoting. I found them (i follow some) very entertained and i learned a lot of things so i think it is nice to have them teaching me for free as long as i`m not paying them, someone does and that`s ok!!


----------



## TipsbyElle (Feb 19, 2014)

I just started my own beauty channel! I think there are always going to be positive and negative people. So, who cares? If people want to be mean to these beauty gurus (that I have been watching for years) let them. 




 If they have any reason to be mean or rude, I see it as an inner problem, maybe an insecurity? 

Just my thoughts!

My channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/ElleLevi1      /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Elle


----------



## angie828 (Feb 19, 2014)

I do not understand why they feel the need to hate like that.  I could honestly watch tutorials all day long and never get bored with it!


----------

